# The Best Deals Thread - Updated Version



## purplehazin (Jun 23, 2010)

Alright guys I finally decided to tidy up the Best Deals Thread. Hopefully this will help some people out as there is no longer a need to read through nonsense posts. I will keep this list updated daily along with links you guys provide. I have split this up into categories for easier viewing.

*Note: I've tried to find the best prices for these items, if you find a cheaper alternative, PLEASE feel free to post it and I will add/replace it here in the OP. (Please no eBay links).

Here we go:

*Lighting:*


CFL's:
23W 2700K CFL - $2.26 before shipping
26W 5100K CFL - $3.73 before shipping
42W 2700K CFL - $3.43 before shipping
42W 6500K CFL - $8.99 with free shipping if you buy 3+ bulbs
105W 5000K CFL - $21.67 before shipping

4 light CFL holder - $3.83 before shipping

HPS:
150W Sun System with Bulb - $67.50 before shipping
250W Lumatek Digital Ballast - $99.90 before shipping
250W Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $117.45 before shipping
400W Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $100 before shipping
400W Lumatek Digital Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $165 before shipping
600W CAP Valuline Ballast - $120 before shipping
1000W Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $189.80 before shipping
1000W Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $190 before shipping

MH:
250W Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $117.45 before shipping
400W Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $120 before shipping

CMH:

Fluorescent Tubes:
2ft. 4 lamp T5 Fixture - $103.71 before shipping
2ft. 8 lamp T5 Fixture - $180 before shipping
4ft. 4 lamp T5 Fixture - $138.71 before shipping
4ft. 6 lamp T5 Fixture - $150 before shipping

LED:
UFO 90W Triband - $130 before shipping
HTG Supply 50W Mixed Spectrum Panel - $140 before shipping
UFO 120W Triband - $200 free shipping


*Fans:*

Inline:
Ecoplus 4" 160CFM - $53.10 before shipping
Active Air 4"165CFM - $62.50 before shipping
Active Air 6" 400CFM - $80 before shipping
Valueline 6" 435CFM - $80 before shipping
Valueline 8" 745 CFM - $100 before shipping
Soler & Palau TD Inline Fans 4"-8" - $70-158 free shipping

Blower:
Active Air 465CFM - $84.19 before shipping
Ecoplus 465CFM - $90 before shipping

Duct Booster:
6"-14" Duct Booster Fans / 240-1350CFM Free Air - $32-80 before shipping

PC (computer):
80mm 33.21CFM - $1.99
120mm 80.1CFM - $3.99 with 2.99 flat rate shipping

*Odor Control:*

Carbon Filters:
GrowBright 4" 200CFM - $50 before shipping
Phresh 4" 200CFM - $78.75 before shipping
Phresh 6" 400CFM - $130 before shipping

O-Zone Generators:
1000 cubic ft - $70 before shipping

Odor Neutralizers:
Activated Carbon Pellets - 9oz - $6 in store only; not sold online.
ONA block 6oz - $6.90 before shipping
ONA Gel 1qt - $11.90

*Hydroponics:*

RO DI Reverse Osmosis water System - $98 before shipping
Sunleaves Oxystone 4" - $2.25 before shipping
Hydroton 50L Bag - $21.88 before shipping


*Organics:*
Worm Castings - 30lbs - $13.23 before shipping
Organicide 32oz - $20 free shipping

*Soils/Nutes:*

FF Ocean Forest 1.5cu - $11.88
FF Light Warrior 1.0cu - $11.95
Jacks Classic 'Dynamic Duo' (20-20-20 & 10-30-20) 8oz - $8.98 before shipping


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thread is under construction... bear with me guys 

*Other:*

Hoods/Cooltube:
CAP LumeSun 4" Reflector - $60 before shipping
CAP LumenAire 6" Air Cooled Hood - $80 before shipping
XtraSun 6" Air Cooled Hood - $81 before shipping

Meters:
Hanna HI pHep pH Meter - $35 free shipping
Hanna TDS Tester + Case - $19 (free shipping @ $20)
Thermometer/Hygrometer - $6.50 before shipping (free in store).

Grow Room Accessories:
100x Pocket Microscope - $6.61 free shipping
Grow Bags: 1Gal - 7.5 Gal - $0.20-0.50 before shipping
500g Digital Pocket Scale - $5.63 (free shipping @ $25)

C02:
C02 Controller - $330 before shipping

Complete Grow Kits:
400W Organic Soil Grow Kit - $275 before shipping

Cabinets/Grow Tents:
62x36x20 Grow Tent - $95 before shipping
78x48x48 Grow Tent - $125 before shipping
66x18x18 Steel Cabinet - $154 before shipping


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 23, 2010)

reserved for more info


----------



## Learninglots420 (Jun 23, 2010)

Perfect timing! I was just sifting through the best deals thread for fans today, and I think i found just what I need now. +rep, and I advise everybody else does the same ;D


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks! Within a few days I should have compiled a good list of items that we need in an everyday grow; for cheap!


----------



## purplecream (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey these are the cheapest S & P td inline fans i've seen out. You might wanna throw them on your list. 
http://home.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=td+fan&_sacat=11700&_ssn=iaqsource&_odkw=&_osacat=11700&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you, I appreciate you linking the eBay store and not the direct item. Adding it now...

*Note - I will not post any direct eBay links to a product because they expire way too often for me to continually update. But linking the store that has them works fine because it wont disappear.


----------



## purplecream (Jun 23, 2010)

No problem. Also i'll vouch for the S & P fans i have the td 125 and it works great! It's super quiet and it moves a lot of air, I recomend it for stealth growers that need good air movement and i quiet fan.


----------



## hempstead (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice job...


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 24, 2010)

bump... give me some deals people


----------



## McSock (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice info thanks for the effort!


----------



## tman42 (Jun 27, 2010)

Here the best deal on a water chiller that I have found. I will be ordering one within the next week or two. http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HWHWCAE012&eq=&Tp= It's only good for those with smaller resevoirs though, if you need a bigger one they start to get spendy (like double the price of this one)


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 29, 2010)

excellent, thanks man.


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 29, 2010)

dude this ones better then the old best deals thread keep it up man.


----------



## bigman4270 (Jul 6, 2010)

68W 2700K self balsted for $14.97. Available at the store so no need for shipping.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xi4/R-100676712/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm running two of the 150watt HPS systems you posted the price on..

I paid around $10 bucks more per unit. Ended up paying about $150.00 for both units. Also, they both came with bulb.. ballast.. and housing. Comes assembled and delivered to my front door via FedEx.

I wish I would have waited, because I could have gotten two 250watt HPS units, for a only about another $20.00 then what I paid for the two 150's.

But, I'm happy with the two 150's. I get 300watts total from both lamps combined, and I get 32k lumens. Which is enough lumens for the amount of plants I grow.. per grow. Which is never more than 3 plants per grow.. since I only grow for my personal use.

But yeah, damn it. I could have had, 500watts.. and probably like 40k or 50k lumens.. if I would have found the good prices on the 250's. Oh well.. maybe soon I'll sell these two 150's.. and upgrade to two 250's. 

The more intensity you have.. (lumens).. the more dense the buds will be. Proven fact!! 

peace.


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 6, 2010)

good info guys, rep to all of you.


----------



## zer0ed (Jul 6, 2010)

Check it out guys. i found this in another thread, and while looking though the site, found another "gem" too.

Digital pH Meter Tester + 2 Pouches of Calibration US$14.39 (Worldwide Free Shipping) 

60x-100 x Zoom Mini Pocket Led Light Microscope Magnifier US$6.94 (Worldwide Free Shipping) 

so thats a ph tester for $15 and a 100x handheld microscope for $7
i ordered the ph tester already, and it took about a week and a half to get here, because it has to ship all the way from hong kong. but you'll get it.
the original thread is here.
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/333535-15-digital-ph-meter-both.html


----------



## mydixiewrecked (Jul 6, 2010)

c02 tanks http://www.beveragefactory.com/
r/o units purewaterclub.com
ductless a/c units, search ebay under ductless or minisplit
quantum ballasts,ebay seller ( the hydrosource}


----------



## LucidLuke (Jul 10, 2010)

98% of the time I usually find the best deals on Amazon.com. I'm currently looking to buy a tent for flowering and I'm thinking of going with this tent, then I saw what you have posted and I'm pretty sure Amazon has better deals.

http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Hydro-Cabinet/dp/B001SRY80C/ref=pd_sbs_k_1
http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Hydro-Cabinet/dp/B0035MTIDK/ref=pd_sbs_ol_2
http://www.amazon.com/100-Reflective-Hydroponics-Hydro-Cabinet/dp/B0030CIXYK/ref=pd_sbs_k_1
http://www.amazon.com/Small-Reflective-Hydroponics-Cabinet-GYO1001/dp/B00283Q59M/ref=pd_sbs_ol_5

these are in the size range i've been looking for. It seems that the larger the tent, the higher the price but they are still very competitive on amazon


----------



## lonleysmoka (Jul 12, 2010)

That pH meter looks a little hairy. How is the performance??


----------



## TheWinter (Jul 12, 2010)

lonleysmoka said:


> That pH meter looks a little hairy. How is the performance??


I bought 2 of those and they work great. When you are below the 4's or up past the 7s, it can take a little time for the meter to register. Like you have to wait a few seconds as it creeps up 7.1, 7.2,7.3 etc.. but its a small price to pay for such an accurate reader, and i very rarely have to read below 4 or above 7 anyways so it works great for me. They aren't that waterproof also. be careful.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

Can we spam our craigslist ads? Thought I should ask before I posted what I have (San Diego area) Thanks.


----------



## TallaNastyBud (Jul 16, 2010)

here are some good deals on some high wattage Feliz CFL's http://www.lightbulbsurplus.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=Feliz&x=0&y=0


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 17, 2010)

looks good man. props


----------



## Unwanted (Jul 17, 2010)

anyone have a link to the cheapest and SMALLEST tent?


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 18, 2010)

Unwanted said:


> anyone have a link to the cheapest and SMALLEST tent?


http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=7744


----------



## ScoopsNdoodles (Jul 18, 2010)

good looking on this thread man. Im about to hop on that 400watt hps w/ lumatek ballast deal - its a amazing deal


----------



## Unwanted (Jul 18, 2010)

purple hazin can u order from that site or is it a manufacture site


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 18, 2010)

Unwanted said:


> purple hazin can u order from that site or is it a manufacture site


 Yes you can order there... You might find it cheaper elsewhere, that was just an example.


----------



## Unwanted (Jul 18, 2010)

duh haha.... you know how it goes haha..


have you ever ordered anything from them? thanks man.. i thinking that small one would be tight


----------



## purrrrple (Jul 21, 2010)

Stumbled in here with my cousins down in Florida to pick up a bottle of clonex.. Ended up having an entirely new setup shipped back home.. Sick deals on Quantum Digital Ballast setups w/ Hortilux bulb & Raptor 8" reflectors i think i paid $399 a piece (retail over $600, raptors damn expensive but awesome).. Got a Hydrologic Stealth RO 200GPD for $199 (MSRP $315). Buddy was cool as hell and legit. Everything arrived the day we arranged and wrapped carefully. Verifed him through HydroFarm & Sunlight Supply. Just a heads up... Had House & Garden too (my fave)!!

http://www.yellowpages.com/pembroke-pines-fl/the-healthy-harvest?g=pembroke+pines,+fl&q=the+healthy+harvest


----------



## stoup1187 (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.gchydro.com/Lumatek+Ballast++with+Aluminum+Wing-+HPS%7CMH+400.html


> 400W Lumatek Digital Ballast with Bulb and Reflector - $165 before shipping


 does anyone know how hot this light gets and if it would be good in a 4'x4' tent or should i get an air cooled reflector?


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 23, 2010)

A 400W get pretty hot. I have it hooked up to a cooltube and still see a 10F temp rise when the light goes on vs off. Without a cooltube you can expect a 15F rise probably. Of course if you have a good sized fan blowing over the light that will help immensly. In a 4x4 tent it should definitely be fine, just make sure you have a good exhaust. My 400w is in a 2x3 cab.


----------



## stoup1187 (Jul 24, 2010)

> just make sure you have a good exhaust


 do you mean like a good exhaust fan or just like open some vents on it with the fan blowing?


----------



## LucidLuke (Jul 24, 2010)

i too have a 4'x4' tent with 4 computer fans in the top vents blowing outward. having exhaust is good, mine creates a small vacuum and you can see the walls bowing inward. im just using cfls and dont have to worry bout heat, been thinkin bout gettin a light like that tho, where i am the extra 15F would probably help me out, havnt had a day over 70 in a while


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 24, 2010)

You're lucky man, its been 95-100 here the past few weeks, my room is constantly 85-95F


----------



## stoup1187 (Jul 27, 2010)

anybody think this's a good deal for a 1000 watt air cooled light with reflector and ballast? 
http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Clearance-Items/Sunlight-Supply-Sun-System-Budget-Gro-1000-Watt-Air-Cooled-Deluxe-Light-SystemCP.asp --$299.99


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah that's not a bad deal. It has free shipping which is good. You could save maybe $50 building your own cooltube and buying everything seperatly. $300 with a cooltube is a good price.


----------



## corners (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a suggestion, but the 42 watt light bulbs at 1000 bulbs is $3.42 a bulb, but if you buy 6 or more its $2.88. Which is a big difference . And since most people would use probably more then 6 bulbs it might be good to list that price also. 

BTW $2.88 a 42 watt bulb is DIRT CHEAP and really efficient compared to other higher wattage cfls


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 1, 2010)

anyone know where i can get a good cheap reflective material? like panda film or mylar but without going to a hydro store?


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 1, 2010)

how much do you need? walmart has mylar blankets for like 2 bucks


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 1, 2010)

anyone know where to get the waterfarm complete single bucket systems for a good price? any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 2, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> how much do you need? walmart has mylar blankets for like 2 bucks


i need it for a tent lol
so i dont think those would work


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 2, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> anyone know where i can get a good cheap reflective material? like panda film or mylar but without going to a hydro store?


http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47461
Black and White Poly (Panda Plastic) 100' x 10' for $69.99 + shipping. I paid $80 out the door at the grow shop, so it is probably cheaper than what I paid. You might even be able to find it cheaper online if you shop around, I only checked HTG.


----------



## UncleMylar (Aug 2, 2010)

Howdy. new to the 'inside' world (my old lighting system is a big yellow thing 93 million miles from my plant tops. well, 93 million, minus 7 feet.)

I have been researching, bought mylar, going to make my own tent. Bought sun syst. 400 hps/MH. Tent will be about 48" by 40", about 80 inches high. Big concern is ventilation. Cellar, dryer vent will come out under my deck. I was going to just get a bathroom fan and install it in the plywood tent ceiling, which will hang from chains 1 foot from upper sub floor. But I was looking at your link for the S+P fans. I can make carbon filters. Do I attach them at both the ins and outs of the s+p? Also, I am no electrician, but I have one. I guess he should come out and wire it, I don't suppose these fans plug into the wall.
So the be clear about 'air'...one small walmart fan on floor, an s+p on wall of tent, carbon filters on intake and outflow, 4 inch dryer vent tubing, and ..Voila!
Beside a tank of CO2, what am I forgetting?


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 2, 2010)

here is a waterfarm 8 pack for 289.99 http://www.advancedindoor.com/water_farm_system.html


----------



## raw225 (Aug 2, 2010)

great thread PURPLEHAZIN!! +REP. im gonna stock up on alot of growing products this is the cheapest prices i've ever seen!!!

THANKS


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 3, 2010)

UncleMylar said:


> Howdy. new to the 'inside' world (my old lighting system is a big yellow thing 93 million miles from my plant tops. well, 93 million, minus 7 feet.)
> 
> I have been researching, bought mylar, going to make my own tent. Bought sun syst. 400 hps/MH. Tent will be about 48" by 40", about 80 inches high. Big concern is ventilation. Cellar, dryer vent will come out under my deck. I was going to just get a bathroom fan and install it in the plywood tent ceiling, which will hang from chains 1 foot from upper sub floor. But I was looking at your link for the S+P fans. I can make carbon filters. Do I attach them at both the ins and outs of the s+p? Also, I am no electrician, but I have one. I guess he should come out and wire it, I don't suppose these fans plug into the wall.
> So the be clear about 'air'...one small walmart fan on floor, an s+p on wall of tent, carbon filters on intake and outflow, 4 inch dryer vent tubing, and ..Voila!
> Beside a tank of CO2, what am I forgetting?


Hello,

You want your carbon filter's on your exhaust only.

Grow Room > Carbon filter > Fan > Ducting > Outside

Or if you have an air-cooled hood/cooltube, it should be Grow Room > Carbon filter > Light > Fan > Ducting > Outside

My centrigual fan did just plug into a wall, but usually these inline fans come with black, white, and green wires sticking out. All you need is an extension cord with 3 prongs, cut the female end off and re-wire that to your fan. Black to black, white to white, and green is the ground which you can leave off or connect to the fan or any ground.

For the fan in the room, I suggest a standing oscillating fan from walmart. I think theyre 20-30 bucks but well worth it.


----------



## purplecream (Aug 3, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Hello,
> 
> You want your carbon filter's on your exhaust only.
> 
> ...


It's better to put the fan before the light, it'll increase your fans life because hot air isn't flowing directly into it. Just trying to help a little. PC


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 4, 2010)

Centrifugal fans are actually supposed to be used as exhaust fans, therefore are built to withstand high exhaust temperatures (much higher than any HPS can output). But yes, I guess you could say that having the fan before would be easier on the fan.


----------



## honeybonnie (Aug 4, 2010)

3W LED from Pulsargrow.com All prices is incl everything .....shipping, customs and vat. 200w, 160 LED's 
200w, 3w pr LED, 160 LED's $627.01
300w, 3w pr LED 230 LED's $924.01
400w, 3w pr LED 266 LED's $1,238.01
600w, 3w pr LED 465 LED's $1,816.01
They drive them at 40 % so they compensate for that by putting in more LED's. It is the most powerfull LED grow light I have found on the market at a very reasonable price. 
BTW they also sell 200 W BI-Spectrum incl. everything for 600 US..
enjoy.
love and understanding
Honniebonnie


----------



## UncleMylar (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the power cord tip. About the light: My sunsystem 400 with ballast inside was canceled, they couldn't fill the order (lights express, I think). So I ordered a similar fixture elsewhere, and the ballast can be outside the closet (this is all happening in my cellar, which stays a constant 60 or so degrees.) So my question is, does that leave me in the clear as to having to vent the light fixture? I am assuming a hood they sold me would indicate that it needed to be air cooled, and I don't remember seeing that.
(If I get past the rudimentary questions, I'll practice every day )(I said that to my guitar teacher when I was 11, and I own 7 guitars in my 50s.)
(my mylar arrived in the mail. Bruuuhhhaa....)


----------



## UncleMylar (Aug 5, 2010)

purplecream said:


> It's better to put the fan before the light, it'll increase your fans life because hot air isn't flowing directly into it. Just trying to help a little. PC


Thanks. Is it the ballast or the bulb that heats up the fixture/hood of a 400 watt HPS/MH?


----------



## UncleMylar (Aug 5, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Hello,
> 
> You want your carbon filter's on your exhaust only.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I replied but didn't quote your reply, nor my post, so here is what I said....
Thanks for the power cord tip. About the light: My sunsystem 400 with ballast inside was canceled, they couldn't fill the order (lights express, I think). So I ordered a similar fixture elsewhere, and the ballast can be outside the closet (this is all happening in my cellar, which stays a constant 60 or so degrees.) So my question is, does that leave me in the clear as to having to vent the light fixture? I am assuming a hood they sold me would indicate that it needed to be air cooled, and I don't remember seeing that.
(If I get past the rudimentary questions, I'll be cooking with gas. Or photons.) Is it the ballast or the bulb which creates the heat which leads to the need to vent the light fixture?


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 5, 2010)

UncleMylar said:


> Thanks, I replied but didn't quote your reply, nor my post, so here is what I said....
> Thanks for the power cord tip. About the light: My sunsystem 400 with ballast inside was canceled, they couldn't fill the order (lights express, I think). So I ordered a similar fixture elsewhere, and the ballast can be outside the closet (this is all happening in my cellar, which stays a constant 60 or so degrees.) So my question is, does that leave me in the clear as to having to vent the light fixture? I am assuming a hood they sold me would indicate that it needed to be air cooled, and I don't remember seeing that.
> (If I get past the rudimentary questions, I'll be cooking with gas. Or photons.) Is it the ballast or the bulb which creates the heat which leads to the need to vent the light fixture?


The bulb is what will create 95% of the heat, that's why I made a cooltube so I could direct some of that hot air outside of the grow area. It will help alot that you're room is 60F. I would say as long as you have a constant intake fan and you can keep temps below 85F you'll be totally fine (without an aircooled hood). The ballast puts off a little heat, but nothing compared to the bulb. I have mine outside my grow room but that's just to keep the area clean. I wouldnt make it a priority.


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 8, 2010)

anybody know where to get a decent ph pen for less than $60?


----------



## Hydro929 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.html has the best deals on meters for PH and TDS. Also bump and subscribed.


----------



## UncleMylar (Aug 11, 2010)

to OP:
under HPS lights, I went 4oo with this co: " $100 before shipping"
I ordered 8-2-10, acknowledgment email of order, but no more activity at 8-11-10. Tried to email, called left message.

The first one I had ordered from a diff. co., express lights, canceled my sun system 400 order, said they couldn't get it, then I found this post.
So...any inside info on 'Insidesun.com?'


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone know where to get a deal on some 600w HPS lights and ballasts? By the way any hood needs to be air cooled.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 12, 2010)

UncleMylar said:


> to OP:
> under HPS lights, I went 4oo with this co: " $100 before shipping"
> I ordered 8-2-10, acknowledgment email of order, but no more activity at 8-11-10. Tried to email, called left message.
> 
> ...


Ive ordered from insidesun once before. It was a 400w hps setup, and had it within 10 days I believe. This was about 6 months ago I believe. I haven't ordered from them since then.


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 19, 2010)

This thread is awesome and a lot easier to navigate then the stickied one. So bumpty bump bump bump.

Oh and where can I find a reliable cheap PPM meter?


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 19, 2010)

try this link... I have no experience with those models though

http://www.eseasongear.com/tdsecmeters.html


----------



## Vento (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi ya fellas 

This is a Great deal for Canna Nutes 

*Cannazym, Canna Boost & Canna PK 13/14 - 125ml bottles*

*All 3 bottles for 9.99*


http://www.homehydro.co.uk/index.php/nutrients/brand/canna/canna-offer-125ml.html

I'm thinking this would be ideal for people on a tight budget or for new growers just starting off ... or people with just a couple pf plant's .

No matter how you look at it ... Its cheap .

I have put my oreder in allready )

Peace and good thing 

V


----------



## venacular (Aug 23, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Alright guys I finally decided to tidy up the Best Deals Thread. Hopefully this will help some people out as there is no longer a need to read through nonsense posts. I will keep this list updated daily along with links you guys provide. I have split this up into categories for easier viewing.
> 
> *Note: I've tried to find the best prices for these items, if you find a cheaper alternative, PLEASE feel free to post it and I will add/replace it here in the OP. (Please no eBay links).
> 
> ...



You can get that Ozone generator right now on ebay for $50 with shipping in U.S. if you do a best offer. I just got mine. Here's the link but it will not work forever http://cgi.ebay.com/OZONE-GENERATOR-AIR-PURIFIER-HYDROPONIC-ODOR-CONTROL-/160433914282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 The seller also carries other ozone generators.



lol, and I just bought a portable air conditioner off of craigslist for $40 ! Yes I said $40 and its one of those that normally cost $400 on the net. Drops my room temp to 68 in no time and keeps it there.


----------



## UncleMylar (Aug 23, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Ive ordered from insidesun once before. It was a 400w hps setup, and had it within 10 days I believe. This was about 6 months ago I believe. I haven't ordered from them since then.


Thanks, yes they came through for me, delivered, and answered a few questions. I got MH and HPS. Starting with MH, gonna learn more about when to change 'time zones' and switch to HPS.
But just getting the thing up and running has been a trip. It's always a sunny day in there. And the saplings seem to be loving it. I am adding one garden tomato plant just to have a Christmas tomato salad. heh.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## powerslide (Aug 23, 2010)

how about a good price on an electric 1000w and a parabolic hood to fit....


----------



## johnnycash (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats nice 
http://tgchydro.com/hydroponics/


----------



## Rugganug (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody find a good deal on a dehumidifier?


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 25, 2010)

> Anybody find a good deal on a dehumidifier?


 i've heard alotta people say craigslist has them pretty cheap


----------



## Medgr (Aug 30, 2010)

one thing you forgot was where to get seeds from but everything was very helpful you save me alot of money on my setup so thank you


----------



## chengchu (Sep 13, 2010)

I found hydroton 50L at a great price http://www.growannex.com/growing-mediums/3066-hydroton-50l.html 21.25 per bag


----------



## chengchu (Sep 13, 2010)

forgot to add the 6" cool tube. I bought one of these for $85! http://www.growannex.com/reflectors/1175-6-cool-tube.html


----------



## johnnycash (Sep 13, 2010)

chengchu said:


> I found hydroton 50L at a great price http://www.growannex.com/growing-mediums/3066-hydroton-50l.html 21.25 per bag


 You gunna pay that shipping charge. No one buys hydroton online.


----------



## chengchu (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't have to. They are local to me. Irvine, CA


----------



## johnnycash (Sep 14, 2010)

Then why is everyone posting online prices that dont include shipping?? This thread is strange because these are not actually the prices!


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Sep 14, 2010)

Whts up you guys this is for anyone out their looking for or about to buy a 420 scope. I walked into Radio Shack to check tha prices on their computer fans, when i stumbled over a minnie microscope tht looked alot like tha 420 scope i just paid 30 bucs for in their for only 12.99. I fell real stooooopid right now. Hope this stops someone frm making tha same mistake I did.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 23, 2010)

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm

Philips HPS-Retro White 400 Watt Horizontal ~ Ceramic Metal Halide
Item # CDM400S51/HOR/4K/ALTO $53.00

Item total:$53.00
Shipping to Shipping & Handling Change:$10.00
Ship to (optional)Select ship-to country (optional)
Ship outside U.S.?
CancelShip to U.S.?
Cancel
Total:$63.00 USD

Also they will give you a HPS bulb !!


Namaste'


----------



## Oldgrowth (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is a link for a 1000 watt hps, ballast, bulb, reflector for $219.00 including shipping! Just ordered and had tracking email in less than 2 hours!
http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Complete-MH-and-HPS-Lighting-Systems/Complete-MH-and-HPS-Lighting-Systems.asp


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 23, 2010)

hey bro that 150W hps light is a misdirected link..just letting you know...for that price im gonna buy 2 of them if they still have em


----------



## stealthy44 (Sep 30, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> hey bro that 150W hps light is a misdirected link..just letting you know...for that price im gonna buy 2 of them if they still have em


They now have them for 30 bucks, plus shipping. found it on the original best deals thread. mine should be here tomorrow. my next mission will be figuring out how to keep it cool enough in my relatively small grow space. 
http://www.dchydro.com/product/3661/150-HPS-Sun-Budget-Complete/


----------



## stealthy44 (Oct 3, 2010)

the light works great.. however they dont mention it is an outdoor lamp and not a grow light. so the housing is rather large and i dont want to ruin the light by trying to take it out, will probably have to mount it on the side of my rubbermaid i am planning to grow in. if anyone is interested i can post pictures as there are no pics of the light on the site. but overall i am happy, for 30 bucks, im probably getting around 12000 lumens after the light is filtered through the glass.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info, stealthy! Post pics if you can, Im sure it would be beneficial to some.


----------



## ImLiquorSicc (Oct 4, 2010)

<LI class="hlb-item hlb-small">6" Duct Blower Centrifugal Inline Exhaust Fan 206 CFM,GYO2401 $79.00


<LI class="hlb-item hlb-small">New 6" Hydropronic Inline Exhaust Air Carbon Filter Scrubber... $54.95

on amazon... looks like a good deal.....


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah bud, PLEASE post pics, im very intrested in this light



stealthy44 said:


> the light works great.. however they dont mention it is an outdoor lamp and not a grow light. so the housing is rather large and i dont want to ruin the light by trying to take it out, will probably have to mount it on the side of my rubbermaid i am planning to grow in. if anyone is interested i can post pictures as there are no pics of the light on the site. but overall i am happy, for 30 bucks, im probably getting around 12000 lumens after the light is filtered through the glass.


----------



## thedude27 (Oct 5, 2010)

These guys are real good, owner offers 1 year free replacement on dead ballast and I have used the replacement feature on one which died after 8months and it was no hassle. 

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/hid-hut-digital-ballasts-c-21_35.html

400W MH/HPS 120/240V Digital Smart Ballast $119.99 (I have 3 of these, they are good for cheap ballasts)
250W HPS/MH 120/240V Digital Smart Ballast $89.99
600 HPS- 120/240V Digital Smart Ballast 179.99

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/full-spectrum-400w-hps-bulb-p-59.html 400W HPS Bulb 24.99

Those first 2 will run either HPS or MH ^^^^^ bulbs. Just screw in the one you want.

Look around a bit, they also have decent prices on other stuff, got one of their econo cool tubes and its pretty damn nice. I also have one of there 1000W dimmable digital balasts (they are currently sold out on those I think)


----------



## sourdieseltech (Oct 5, 2010)

i just bought a t5ho 2' 4lamp for 90 with shipping on ebay


----------



## Crypnotic (Oct 5, 2010)

Very Nice thread my man. + rep to you for the hard work.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2010)

nutesforless.com is a good one so is discountadvancednutrients.com 
im also feeling vu-du.com the beans are legit and so is there other stuff.


----------



## stealthy44 (Oct 9, 2010)

here are the pictures of the light. i still have yet to mount it in my rubbermaid. just found out two of my three were males and still waiting on the last one to sex. its sadly the smallest but growing now that its all alone. anyone else that gets this light, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks alot man.


----------



## princeofrtown (Oct 9, 2010)

here we go..

tent: http://growace.com/product_info/48x24x60-reflective-grow-tent.html

light: http://growace.com/product_info/400w-hps-mh-cool-tube-reflector-digital-ballast-grow-light.html

fan/filter: http://growace.com/product_info/6-inch-440-cfm-charcoal-filter-and-duct-fan-combo-kit.html

about 500 bones for a nice little setup.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 9, 2010)

i just saw some guy selling all his grow gear in the local want ads.. penny saver also


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 10, 2010)

i bought that same 10 from amazon for 82 bucks new...its great man



princeofrtown said:


> here we go..
> 
> tent: http://growace.com/product_info/48x24x60-reflective-grow-tent.html
> 
> ...


----------



## stealthy44 (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah no problem. i havent been doing much with the light, but i just figured out it is easy to take apart. i just separated it from the case and will probably make a new thread sometime within the next week asking what to do with it, not sure where to put the ignitor and ballast. the light is going in a rubbermaid box. will also need to order a fan to keep it cool. anyway, the light is a steal at 30 dollars. its even got a quality philips bulb, not some generic brand.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Oct 10, 2010)

awesome thread hey guys and good deals on some cheap nutes? on a tight budget


----------



## stealthy44 (Oct 10, 2010)

im going to add i havent been doing much because of school work. haha procrastinating at the moment with this light. if your interested i can post pictures of the light now that i took it out of the case, it will probably be more useful, it would be stupid to try to grow with a flood lamp still in the case. i now even have a nice reflector for my 150 watt hps. the dimensions with the reflector end up being 7.25L x 7.25W x 3.25H. again let me know if you want pics. i might be able to get them up tonight, but it might take me a week also haha, just need to finish this essay on uniformitarianism and catastrophism. ill sum this up with I cant believe they still have that light on sale. if you were on the fence about buying it, just do it. and let me know how it turns out. ill do the same when i get it up and running, still hoping for a female. it would suck to get 3/3 males on my first grow.


----------



## SquishMitten (Oct 10, 2010)

hey stealthy 44 question for you...

it says on the website for that light you bought it comes without a cord? what the hell does that mean? do you have to have wiring skills to get this thing plugged in?

I see those green and white wires coming out of it


----------



## stealthy44 (Oct 10, 2010)

it means it does not have a power cord. they sell one for 2.95 under lighting accessories. then all you need to do is cut the end off the power cord and strip the wires and attach the black to black, white to white, and the green to green, green is ground. can anyone else explain how important the ground wire is on a ballast? because after taking the light apart the green becomes useless. So your answer is no, you dont need any wiring skills, you just have to be able to strip a few wires and tape with electrical tape or one of those plastic caps. 

EDIT: it looks like they jacked the prices up for the light too by 10 dollars. now 39.99. but not only that, they raised the prices of everything on the website pretty significantly. 



SquishMitten said:


> hey stealthy 44 question for you...
> 
> it says on the website for that light you bought it comes without a cord? what the hell does that mean? do you have to have wiring skills to get this thing plugged in?
> 
> I see those green and white wires coming out of it


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 10, 2010)

No, the ground wire isnt important. I either leave it hangin off or connected to some ducting. It doesnt matter really...


----------



## SquishMitten (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I just noticed the price increase prolly won't be making the purchase at this point.. thanks for the advice


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Oct 12, 2010)

Does that jacks classic duo pack work with hydro systems?


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 12, 2010)

No, but Jacks does have a hydro line of nutes.


----------



## smitdog (Oct 12, 2010)

125 watt cfl 6400k or 2700k $19.99

http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/bulbs/fluorescents.html


----------



## Acriminal (Oct 25, 2010)

600W light package $155.00 at growannex.com


----------



## Acriminal (Oct 29, 2010)

found the tent here also: http://www.growannex.com/grow-rooms/28064-growlab-40-grow-room.html $70.95

they also have the stealth ro 100 reverse osmosis filter http://www.growannex.com/water-filtration/2421-stealth-ro100.html $152


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice man, Thanks 

As most of you know, Im unable to edit the OP because we are not granted that privelage (I am unsure as to why). Just wanted to apologize for not updating the original post like I said I would. But please do continue to add the best prices around the net so that your fellow growers will benefit from the savings


----------



## chrisopher (Oct 30, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fluorescent-Compact-Photo-Home-Lighting-Light-Bulb-105W-/130434573313?pt=UK_Light_Fittings&hash=item1e5e81a401

105w cfl free postage 6400k for £9.99 or you can make and offer, cheapest I've found on the net. I think the 42w cfls are more efficient to run though.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 30, 2010)

Please, like i said in the OP, dont use direct links to an eBay item. When the item expires, the link is worthless. If you can get the link to the sellers store and then tell us what to search for, that would be more helpful.


----------



## mtndew4lyfe (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.htgsupply.com


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 31, 2010)

Gotcha..........
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-24-2Ft-8-TUBE-T5-FLUORESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-6500K-BULB-/390243051660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adc4c688c


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 31, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Please, like i said in the OP, dont use direct links to an eBay item. When the item expires, the link is worthless. If you can get the link to the sellers store and then tell us what to search for, that would be more helpful.





Dropastone said:


> Here a 2' 8 lamp fixture with bulbs for 109.95 + 19.95 for shipping. I just bought one for my veg room.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-24-2Ft-8-TUBE-T5-FLUORESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-6500K-BULB-/390243051660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adc4c688c


Please read, then post


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 3, 2010)

It would be useful to allow the op to edit the first threads of the page so the info is always fresh. Thats way better than sorting through the thread.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree  Ive sent PM's to all the mods and Rolli, only fdd responded saying its up to Rolli to decide.


----------



## HippySmoke (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought premium members could edit there post whenever and it never expires? just a thought if ya have needed an excuse... I want to go premium just for the classified section


----------



## Spun (Nov 7, 2010)

I didnt see any deals for Co2 monitor/Controllers or regulators.....

I am hunting for the right deal to set up my Co2 op and I know I cant be the only person who is in need of a good Co2 setup.


----------



## Spun (Nov 8, 2010)

Here we go....a fairly priced Solenoid regulator.

http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/2230805/vpcsid/0/SFV/30852/sret/18219214221218213222219282211224217284215228225288231218291222237230297228225234241238229248247246235240239

I scooped one up. Milwaukee product. See if it stands the test of time.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 8, 2010)

Spun said:


> I didnt see any deals for Co2 monitor/Controllers or regulators.....
> 
> I am hunting for the right deal to set up my Co2 op and I know I cant be the only person who is in need of a good Co2 setup.


here you go:

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ppm3-co2-monitor-and-controller-120v-p-373.html

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-reg1-co2-regulator-and-valve-p-1008.html

Hope it helps...

Namaste'

ps.- get tanks already filled at harbor freight for $80 then when you bring 'em in to fill they just swap 'em out anyways....


----------



## Illumination (Nov 8, 2010)

Spun said:


> Here we go....a fairly priced Solenoid regulator.
> 
> http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/SFV/30852/vpid/2230804/vpcsid/0/rid/126318
> 
> I scooped one up. Milwaukee product. See if it stands the test of time.



Unfortunately that is only the solenoid valve...states that the regulator pictured is for demonstration purposes only....

Namaste'


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 8, 2010)

Spun said:


> I didnt see any deals for Co2 monitor/Controllers or regulators.....
> 
> I am hunting for the right deal to set up my Co2 op and I know I cant be the only person who is in need of a good Co2 setup.


http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Regulator-COOL-TOUCH-SOLENOID/dp/B0041YLM7G/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1289248755&sr=8-14 _$79.99 co2 regulator and solenoid with free shipping.
_ 
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Instruments-Solenoid-Regulator-Counter/dp/B001DTNWF2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1289248755&sr=8-2 _$91.99 for this co2 regulator + solenoid. _

http://www.amazon.com/HydroFarm-2-2-cubic-feet-Timer/dp/B0002HFN62/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1289248817&sr=8-30 $112.70 for hydrofarm co2 regulator + solenoid and timer package.
 

Dont forget to +rep if I helped. Thanks


----------



## okcomputer42 (Nov 22, 2010)

*www.igrowhydro.com *is THE SHIT!!!! They have a price match guarantee offer I took advantage of and they matched every price I brought to them. I ended up saving $99 in total on an order AND they gave me another 5% off of shipping for writing an ad for them on sitejabber.com. You're gonna have to call them directly about the sitejabber discount offer though. I just called 888-55-IGROW and asked if they offered any discounts on large orders and they told me about the sitejabber offer and they gave me an email address to send them my ad link after I posted it. Anyway I'm super stoked about the deal I got. I haven't seen any other sites that offer price matching like this and they carry a shit ton of items. *

Check for yourself if you don't believe me.
* 
And... Dont forget to +rep if I (indirectly) hooked you up with get a great deal. Thanks!

Peace and love,
OK

Oh and P.S. www.igrowhydro.com and www.gchydro.com are essentially the same entity.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Nov 22, 2010)

okcomputer42 said:


> *www.igrowhydro.com *is THE SHIT!!!!They have a price match guarantee offer I took advantage of and they matched every price I brought to them. I ended up saving $91.00 in total on an order AND they gave me another 5% off of shipping for writing an ad for them on sitejabber.com. You're gonna have to call them directly about the sitejabber discount offer though. I just called 888-55-IGROW and asked if they offered any discounts on large orders and they told me about the sitejabber offer and they gave me an email address to send them my ad link after I posted it. Anyway I'm super stoked about the deal I got. I haven't seen any other sites that offer price matching like this and they carry a shit ton of items. See for yourself if you don't believe me.
> 
> And... Dont forget to +rep if I (indirectly) hooked you up with get a great deal. Thanks!
> 
> ...


That sounded like a commercial man lol.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 22, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> That sounded like a commercial man lol.


because it probably is....lol

Namaste'


----------



## newgrowerguys (Nov 22, 2010)

Any uk growers know any really cheap hydro shops online. thanks.


----------



## okcomputer42 (Nov 22, 2010)

Illumination said:


> because it probably is....lol
> 
> Namaste'


I don't give a shit if you wanna save money or not. It's your loss not mine.


----------



## okcomputer42 (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.fungi.com/mycogrow/index.html
^^ Click on the link. Scroll down page and find MycoGrow Soluble.
*MycoGrow&#8482; Soluble *is practically exactly like *Plant Success Great White*, but it only costs $5.95 for an ounce. Feel free to compare the ingredients yourself.
And *MycoGrow&#8482; Hydro* sounds pretty awesome for you hydro grows. 

Peace and love (even for you hating bitches too )
OK

P.S. Paul Stamets is closed tied in with www.fungi.com
If you don't know who Paul Stamets is watch this > http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_stamets_on_6_ways_mushrooms_can_save_the_world.html

*
*


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Nov 22, 2010)

http://stores.ebay.com/Advanced-Organic-Solutions

cheapest sentinel chhc-4. just picked one up.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 23, 2010)

okcomputer42 said:


> I don't give a shit if you wanna save money or not. It's your loss not mine.



Checked out the sites and found no great deals as you stated....can easily find better prices on what they offer that interests me...not gonna jump through hoops to make them match the price when I can just beat their price and never speak to anyone

You just came across like they were the greatest deal out there when they are not...so feels like a commercial

The myco link is great...and Stamets is a real genius

Namaste'


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2010)

I love the promos from the guys with 3 posts on here. 

The seedbank reviews from "noobs" are even better...


----------



## okcomputer42 (Nov 23, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Checked out the sites and found no great deals as you stated....can easily find better prices on what they offer that interests me...not gonna jump through hoops to make them match the price when I can just beat their price and never speak to anyone
> 
> You just came across like they were the greatest deal out there when they are not...so feels like a commercial
> 
> ...


Word. I just don't wanna go through ten different places and pay ten different shipping costs. The bill really adds up quick with shipping IMO. I needed stuff for a whole run and got like 7 individual liters of nutes (6 of those were price matched (4 Canna, 1 AN, and a Hygrozyme)) plus 3 other items and my shipping was $40 in total. I've gone to other sites and asked about price matching and they never wanna do it. I just thought that was a pretty awesome deal and was excited about it. I mean here is the place to post deals, right? And it wasn't really that much work either. They emailed me back pretty quick. I sent dude a list of items and he gave me a coupon code for $99 off my total bill. I only called them only to see what discounts they offered, if any, and their operator told me about the sitejabber thing. That got me an additional 5% off shipping for a simple post on some stupid ass site that nobody checks anyway, BUT that was before I even noticed the price matching offer on their page. So I went nuts on that shit and they matched everything. Getting a great deal and these people posting sites and offers on here is a lot of internet footwork. I saved a ton of money stalking this thread and the original one. I thought I'd pass it on a what I consider a deal. I never expected the criticism I got just because I don't have 500 posts. I'm glad that makes y'all feel special and reliable. Personally I like to sit back, read, and find answers, not talk shit everywhere on here to add up my post count so I can inflate my internet forum ego.

Peace,
OK

P.S. And I'm done ranting btw. Let's keep to the point of the thread so people can find deals without the drama and shit talking. Thanks.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 23, 2010)

okcomputer42 said:


> Word. I just don't wanna go through ten different places and pay ten different shipping costs. The bill really adds up quick with shipping IMO. I needed stuff for a whole run and got like 7 individual liters of nutes (6 of those were price matched (4 Canna, 1 AN, and a Hygrozyme)) plus 3 other items and my shipping was $40 in total. I've gone to other sites and asked about price matching and they never wanna do it. I just thought that was a pretty awesome deal and was excited about it. I mean here is the place to post deals, right? And it wasn't really that much work either. They emailed me back pretty quick. I sent dude a list of items and he gave me a coupon code for $99 off my total bill. I only called them only to see what discounts they offered, if any, and their operator told me about the sitejabber thing. That got me an additional 5% off shipping for a simple post on some stupid ass site that nobody checks anyway, BUT that was before I even noticed the price matching offer on their page. So I went nuts on that shit and they matched everything. Getting a great deal and these people posting sites and offers on here is a lot of internet footwork. I saved a ton of money stalking this thread and the original one. I thought I'd pass it on a what I consider a deal. I never expected the criticism I got just because I don't have 500 posts. I'm glad that makes y'all feel special and reliable. Personally I like to sit back, read, and find answers, not talk shit everywhere on here to add up my post count so I can inflate my internet forum ego.
> 
> Peace,
> OK
> ...


Wasn't putting you down just stating what I did already...came across like you had something to gain as you were in a promotional slant in your dialog...so we responding stating this fact...apologies if you thought you were bashed for trying to help...

the only thing here I am trying to pump up is my plants....was just trying to get rid of advertisers that post here to get business...thats how your post sounded so stated such in agreement with someone 

So since we started on the wrong foot allow me to apologize and welcome you and your efforts to our community which you are part of and let's grow some awesome plants!!

Namaste'


----------



## okcomputer42 (Nov 23, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Wasn't putting you down just stating what I did already...came across like you had something to gain as you were in a promotional slant in your dialog...so we responding stating this fact...apologies if you thought you were bashed for trying to help...
> 
> the only thing here I am trying to pump up is my plants....was just trying to get rid of advertisers that post here to get business...thats how your post sounded so stated such in agreement with someone
> 
> ...


Word! 
Mad respect, + rep, and positive vibes radiated your way for the peace pipe you just passed. I appreciate that. 

Peace and love,
OK


----------



## Illumination (Dec 6, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=really+cheap+hydro+shops+online+in+the+UK?

Go here

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## robjones1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Uniseals: Not sure if all know about these nifty creatures, ther amazing for bulkheads, its whats used on GH aeroflo's I believe for the overflow adjustable pipe. They self adjust and forgive for angle in reservoirs, movement etc and provide a tight leak free seal! Bulkheads and such are a pain in the ass...

There cheap too...

Heres a link:

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/829/Uniseals


----------



## Illumination (Dec 7, 2010)

newgrowerguys said:


> Any uk growers know any really cheap hydro shops online. thanks.


 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=really+cheap+hydro+shops+online+in+the+UK?


Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 15, 2010)

uniseals...not bad...also lets not forget about ebay...just pick a high rated seller...and know exactly what you are wanting to buy, and actually buying


----------



## DooZer RoCk (Dec 15, 2010)

I have found a few good deals through this independantly run Ace Hardware Outlet Site. It is run by AG Lock & Hardware in Brooklyn, NY. http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/

23 Gal Super Tub $15 bucks http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=1329259

Hope this helps


----------



## bubbaweston (Dec 22, 2010)

Where could I find the lowest price on ez clone sprayers?


----------



## Toorop (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag for more information and for referral.


----------



## greenthumbtwins (Jan 2, 2011)

what happened to the carbonfilter/inline combo for $100 bucks before shipping? saw it the other day and forgot to bookmark it.


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 4, 2011)

greenthumbtwins said:


> what happened to the carbonfilter/inline combo for $100 bucks before shipping? saw it the other day and forgot to bookmark it.


This is a good deal: http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Inline-Fan-Scrubber-Carbon-OdorSok-filter-odor-sok-/260716537323?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3eaa5eb


----------



## tje22 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey just thought I'd let you know that the ffof for 11.88 is now over 27.00


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, I wish I had privelages to edit the OP.


----------



## tje22 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ya sometimes its nessicary to edit but you cant.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

If anyone knows where to get hydroton for cheap lmk.


----------



## jab2 (Feb 5, 2011)

LucidLuke said:


> i too have a 4'x4' tent with 4 computer fans in the top vents blowing outward. having exhaust is good, mine creates a small vacuum and you can see the walls bowing inward. im just using cfls and dont have to worry bout heat, been thinkin bout gettin a light like that tho, where i am the extra 15F would probably help me out, havnt had a day over 70 in a while


Hi. Every computer fan I see runs at 12 volt, What do you use for a power supply?


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 5, 2011)

Any 12v adaptor for a cell phone or shaver will work. They are about $2 on eBay; just cut off the end and wire the red wire on the fan to the positive wire, black wire to negative.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-12V-1A-Switch-Power-Supply-Adapter-CCTV-Camera-/180612453507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0d575483


----------



## Ponicengineer (Feb 5, 2011)

400 W MH / HPS 99.95. Sunsystem 2 AIO systems. 

http://www.shopgrowsmart.com/clearance.html


----------



## grokillaz (Feb 13, 2011)

All I can say is htg supply is quick and fairly priced. T


----------



## chengchu (Apr 10, 2011)

Savings on Advanced. use coupon code AN2011


http://www.growannex.com/nutrients/advanced-nutrients


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 19, 2011)

*For anyone interested in ordering and using Nirvana's 420 Coupon Code:*

​


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanx for da heads up but I abhor Arjan and his products so I'll pass on this one


----------



## purplehazin (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I dont like GHS either... last months offer was the shit.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 20, 2011)

purplehazin said:


> Yeah I dont like GHS either... *last months offer was the shit*.


now that one I did and have the th seeds sage freebie growing from it


----------



## Pew (Apr 20, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *For anyone interested in ordering and using Nirvana's 420 Coupon Code:*
> 
> ​


Anyone know what nirvana's discount is for today?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## MsBBB (Apr 20, 2011)

Pew said:


> Anyone know what nirvana's discount is for today?


*20% off your order*​


----------



## LunaSetti (Apr 29, 2011)

*400/600/1000w Dimmable Digital HPS/MH Grow Light Systems*

400W $135.00
600W $175.00
1000W $265.00

Systems include HPS bulb, socket set, dimmable digital ballast and reflector. This is a sale price, not sure how long it will last.

http://www.florahydroponics.com/product.aspx?id=3021


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 29, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> *400/600/1000w Dimmable Digital HPS/MH Grow Light Systems*
> 
> 400W $135.00
> 600W $175.00
> ...


Dont buy off brand digital ballasts. Its just money your throwing away. They claim fcc and CE comliance as well as UL listing but they dont give a brand name so you cant verify it. Their the same color as the ones you see on ebay, and those are total garbage

Save a couple extra bucks and buy name brand or talk your local hydro guy into giving you a package deal with a light and wing. You'll get a five year warranty and no regrets 

That is a good deal for the price tho. I just dont fuck with rinky, chinky, chinee phooyee


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> *400/600/1000w Dimmable Digital HPS/MH Grow Light Systems*
> 
> 400W $135.00
> 600W $175.00
> ...


http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Grow-Lights.asp

Go there and my advise is stick to mag/coil ballasts as there are very few bulbs designed for use with the high frequencies emitted in the digi's

Namaste'


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Grow-Lights.asp
> 
> Go there and my advise is stick to mag/coil ballasts as there are very few bulbs designed for use with the high frequencies emitted in the digi's
> 
> Namaste'


lumi whats going on man? im getting this one from htg http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-400-watt-HPS-Grow-Light.asp with the easy cool 6 reflector (coolable) 
its a digi and the main reason im using this one is it saves some energy and theres not that big of a power. they say the bulb lasts longer to but im not sure yet. the only bulb i know that i cant get is a hortilux. which does suck cause thats what i wanted. but the agromax will have to do man


----------



## LunaSetti (Apr 30, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Dont buy off brand digital ballasts. Its just money your throwing away. They claim fcc and CE comliance as well as UL listing but they dont give a brand name so you cant verify it. Their the same color as the ones you see on ebay, and those are total garbage
> 
> Save a couple extra bucks and buy name brand or talk your local hydro guy into giving you a package deal with a light and wing. You'll get a five year warranty and no regrets
> 
> That is a good deal for the price tho. I just dont fuck with rinky, chinky, chinee phooyee


Thanks for the heads up. Saw the ballast had a 3 yr. warranty and flora hydro has been good to me so far, so figured it was worth a shot for the price. My local guy quoted me over $450.00 for a 600W setup (plus the bulb which is 90), and I can't do that. He doesn't carry any mag ballasts anymore, and I get the feeling he is roped into his prices due to franchise agreements, but I'm not sure. He also has 90w UFO lights for $500.00, doesn't that sound crazy??


----------



## 420Marine (Apr 30, 2011)

Just thought I"d throw this link out their..probably not the best price for a 1000 watt kit but quality seems to justify the price...I wish it just said what brand ballast...

http://www.greenthumbhydroco.com/products/Power-Trip-Grow-Light-Bundle.html


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 30, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Saw the ballast had a 3 yr. warranty and flora hydro has been good to me so far, so figured it was worth a shot for the price. My local guy quoted me over $450.00 for a 600W setup (plus the bulb which is 90), and I can't do that. He doesn't carry any mag ballasts anymore, and I get the feeling he is roped into his prices due to franchise agreements, but I'm not sure. He also has 90w UFO lights for $500.00, doesn't that sound crazy??


 i hear ya man, the grow shop by me only carrys Sunsystem2 lights and everyone except the 1000w is a built in ballast and cant be cooled. and the 600w is $485..i dont know wtf hes thinking man, makes me wonder...


420Marine said:


> Just thought I"d throw this link out their..probably not the best price for a 1000 watt kit but quality seems to justify the price...I wish it just said what brand ballast...
> 
> http://www.greenthumbhydroco.com/products/Power-Trip-Grow-Light-Bundle.html


the limited lifetime warranty is probably pretty nice but for that kind of money man idk..i would go with an htg one with the 3 year warranty because i know personally (especially online) they dont ask any questions. just return the shit for you. and give you a new one. i only know one guy that had a ballast go bad from them and it wasnt even there brand. but he had his new one before they got there old one


----------



## Illumination (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=44

Lifetime warranty ballast...I do not trust digi's...yet

Namaste'


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 1, 2011)

I would buy from HTG supply. I've had 2 bulbs go out I just called them up, and they sent out new ones the day I called. Very good customer service. They have a year warranty (I think) on bulbs.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 12, 2011)

For the price I had to try the 600w dimmable for 175.00. (I couldn't pass it up for a backup). Anyway, just wanted to let you guys know it did not come with an off-brand ballast. It came with a Lumatek, so for the price of the system, I was more than happy.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 12, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> For the price I had to try the 600w dimmable for 175.00. (I couldn't pass it up for a backup). Anyway, just wanted to let you guys know it did not come with an off-brand ballast. It came with a Lumatek, so for the price of the system, I was more than happy.


lol thats a mistake on there part, haha. that kit from htg is 298.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 12, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> lol thats a mistake on there part, haha. that kit from htg is 298.


That's what I thought as well, but they had contacted me asking if I would wait for the ballast to get re-stocked, and that it should only take a couple days, and I said sure, and they let me know last week that the ballast was back in stock.


----------



## Blunt Toker (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok so I need a timer. one that works with a 400 w hps from htg. from what I can tell all the timers at htg wouldn't work right?? Hope someone can help me out here, i've been manually doing this which sucks. trying to be home when it needs to be shut off is a pain.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just go to walmart and get a mechanical one with the little tabs. The digital one kinda suck from what I've seen.


----------



## Blunt Toker (Aug 16, 2011)

i've tried the walmart timer but it would just turn off randomly so I don't trust those. I read up on it and those are not safe to use. So I am looking for a specific brand that someone is using and has had n o problems with. I have money to spend on a nice one so if anyone has any suggestions.
I know there are different ways to do this, I think they are called contractors or relays?? even a point in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe try HomeDepot or Lows even TrueValue or Ace basically try any diy stores. Hope this helps.


----------



## Upstategrower420 (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone used Insidesun.com? It's the site the first 400 hps takes you from the op. I just don't want to throw money down the drain or get ripped off. It'll make me mad, you won't like me when I'm mad.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 17, 2011)

Upstategrower420 said:


> Has anyone used Insidesun.com? It's the site the first 400 hps takes you from the op. I just don't want to throw money down the drain or get ripped off. It'll make me mad, you won't like me when I'm mad.



http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp

I like mine and great price and customer service

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## Xaselm (Aug 21, 2011)

Found a killer deal on some CFLs. 

2 105 watt 6500K CFLs : $20.51 (before shipping)

http://www.amazon.com/Studio-Photography-Fluorescent-Spectrum-LimoStudio/dp/B005FRCUHY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1313945599&sr=8-9


----------



## Blunt Toker (Aug 22, 2011)

K so I figured out my problem... maybe this will help someone. So I bought a surge protector from Lowes and It takes up to 2200 joules, For some reason I was thinking it was more?? Anyways so far so good has worked perfect turns on and off when It is supposed to and no problems!! You just plug the ballast into the timer and then the timer into the surge protector that is grounded by screwing it into the wall. Hope this is what I need. After reading I realized that the power from the light "surges" when it is plugged in and is more than the timer can handle so the surge protector handles the load instead of the timer.


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 23, 2011)

if anyone's trying to build a bigass rotating table like i am, lazy susan bearings are super cheap and support A LOT of weight:
http://www.vxb.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=bearings&Category_Code=LazySusan
and mounting instructions:
http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77A08.PDF


----------

